# What firearms/parts...do you keep for bartering now and SHTF?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Any particular items? I guess I would say magazines to a degree for me. Any you would recommend?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

.22lr


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As my original old prepper pal named Howard Ruff pointed out .22 LR ammo is by far the most effective gun related barter medium a person could want. A fifty round box can be traded for a pack of Marlboros. I am wanting to hoard half pints of hooch. I bet those would in high demand. Just guessing. What do you think?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I try to keep on adding .22LR all of the time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the memory jog on adding to the stores. I need to find out what kinda nonsense a customer can face at Academy Sports here recently. Quality and quantity allowed seem to be hit or miss last I was there. I currently have plenty for anything less than if Obummer gets the War of Northern Agression restarted. If that happens we may need more down here...lol


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have no intent on bartering guns, ammo or gun parts in a SHTF situation.
Any distribution of them would be limited to those I trust explicitly, there would be no cost to them we would be in it together.
I would never risk our safety by releasing anything that could be used against us, besides, those looking had the same opportunity as I to acquire them pre SHTF.
I don't plan on looking to ANYONE for ANYTHING, and I don't want them looking here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the memory jog on adding to the stores. I need to find out what kinda nonsense a customer can face at Academy Sports here recently. Quality and quantity allowed seem to be hit or miss last I was there. I currently have plenty for anything less than if Obummer gets the War of Northern Agression restarted. If that happens we may need more down here...lol


It is not too difficult for me to get .22LR and other ammo at decent to very good prices. First I live about 3 miles from a Federal Ammunition plan and secondly, as I have friends who work there.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have no intent on bartering guns, ammo or gun parts in a SHTF situation.
> Any distribution of them would be limited to those I trust explicitly, there would be no cost to them we would be in it together.
> I would never risk our safety by releasing anything that could be used against us, besides, those looking had the same opportunity as I to acquire them pre SHTF.
> I don't plan on looking to ANYONE for ANYTHING, and I don't want them looking here.


While I can appreciate your stance, I try to keep an open mind that I do not know what could or would happen in a SHTF situation, thus would considering bartering pretty much anything if necessary.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have no intent on bartering guns, ammo or gun parts in a SHTF situation.
> Any distribution of them would be limited to those I trust explicitly, there would be no cost to them we would be in it together.
> I would never risk our safety by releasing anything that could be used against us, besides, those looking had the same opportunity as I to acquire them pre SHTF.
> I don't plan on looking to ANYONE for ANYTHING, and I don't want them looking here.


Smart thinking Sir. Some of us take the old ant and grass hopper story seriously.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ant_and_the_Grasshopper


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not so keen on using firearms or ammunition for barter if I can avoid it. Despite how benevolent someone might appear I don't know that I would risk making that trade. I'd rather barter with vice such as alcohol and tobacco, there will always be a market for that.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Weapons and ammunition are not part of my bartering plans. Shouldn't need any explanation.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> While I can appreciate your stance, I try to keep an open mind that I do not know what could or would happen in a SHTF situation, thus would considering bartering pretty much anything if necessary.


I, understand your position, if you are limited you will have to trade.
I have been prepping since 1979, have everything possible that is critical is stored, guns, ammo, food, fuel, clothing, med supplies, pioneer tools.
A large amount of what one could consider luxury items are also stored.
I have approximately $150 a week to spend on SHTF items, example, yesterday 10 gallons of Coleman fuel added to the 50 in stores.
I constantly go over what may be needed, list the items, buy within the budget.
Today 1,500 sq. feet of shelving storage space has become tight.
I have cases of Smirnoff 100 proof, Bacardi 151, Graves 190 proof, Captian Morgan, that would be the only thing I would consider if at all.
I guess the bottom line is I want us to remain isolated from outsiders if the SHTF.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> It is not too difficult for me to get .22LR and other ammo at decent to very good prices. First I live about 3 miles from a Federal Ammunition plan and secondly, as I have friends who work there.


Send me some .22lr Please ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I bought a "significant" number of P-Mags that I have sealed up in air-tight buckets with drying agents, not really for when the SHTF but rather for when the "more than 10 capacity" magazine ban comes back again. I have $6.50 cents each in them, even today I could sell them and make a profit. Next time they are banned? I will make a BIG profit. 

I suggest EVERYBODY buy all the magazines that you think you are going to need, not only for SHTF & barter but also to barter/sell for the next gun-ban fiasco.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would only consider trading anything firearms related in a truly desperate situation due to attracting unwanted attention. I would prefer to barter labor, skills, booze, tobacco, canned meat and fish.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure what happened to a nice Lady named Toronto Gal who used to hang on here. She survived the last Ruskie Collapse. She said the hot barter items was vodka and cigarettes. Her Mama made soap out of dog fat.Toilet paper ranked real high on the scale too.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I plan on trading bullets for what I'll need, if necessary. Once fired.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang you sound a lot like my old Leftist pal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No plans to barter guns, ammo or firearm accessories.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I am a firm believer in INVESTING in ammunition, firearms and magazines, not as a SHTF barter item but rather so that I have tangible wealth to go along with the fiat currency we all use (something that can become worthless overnight).

Take my Mosin's for example... I bought five Tula Hex mosins about 4 years ago for $69 each, shipped. Those same guns are now selling (and I mean SELLING, not just offered for sale), for around $300. I bought (I don't care to say how many, but let's just say more than one) crates of 880 count 7.62x54 light ball for $175 (I picked up at the door) and now they are selling, just a few years later, for $275 if you can find it. I bought some Nagant revolvers for $69, now if you can find them they are $200.

If the dollar collapses, tangible goods like firearms will be as safe of a place to have wealth stored as anything.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smart investing Sir!


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I have ** thousand of each stashed for what I shoot and consider my go to stuff, .45/5.56/30-06. I have less for the shotgun and .44 as these are not my go to weapons. You would have to have something very special to me to get any .22's at all.

I don't own an ak or a 9mm but, I have about 500 each (and counting) of those for barter. Also most of my friends have an ak and a 9mm (low ammo cost) and who knows where we will be if it trouble hits quickly. Nothing against either, we shoot eveyones everthing when shoot at the farm. The more weapons we are comfortable with the better. The most common thing among us is the ruger 10/22. We all have at least one.

Other than some ammo I don't plan to barter anything.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There was a recent influx of AK and G3 magazines. I bought as many as I felt I could and I'm sitting on those. I will sell the surplus eventually but keep 30 per rifle. I honestly expect a large move in the way of an AWB or magazine ban in the coming 2 years. I trade firearms related things and ammo among my friends and I doubt that will change.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will loan you a bullet out of the business end of my AR. No plans to barter ammo or weapons.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Weapons and ammo I keep,anything after that it's fair game.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not barter anything that be used against you--- unless the other party is a close/trusted friend.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have plenty of bullets to send....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

None for barter. I will not be supplying the person that will at some point come to take from me with any weapons ,parts or ammo.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Too many of you seem to think bartering with ammo and such is dangerous. Tell me, where will you do your bartering? In the shadows, or in the open? At your homestead, or at a makeshift public market?
FYI, the correct answers are out in the open at a public market. Why? Pressure to play nice. The moment you trade away a .22 round, and the receiver loads it and shoots you, is the moment that person becomes a marked man. People won't dare risk it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It has been my experience that other countries we have in good faith bartered weapons to have, managed to find their way at being shot back at some of us. no thanks.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll pass. I'm not furnishing weapony kinda things to a stranger. I'm not going to furnish them to 98 percent of the people I know. The other 2 percent don't matter because they have their own.

I don't get the whole "Barter" thing. Really, I get what folks are saying, I just think it is a foolish/stupid use of resources now, for use then.

It would suck a lot of ass to have to hit the gubmint food line or actually have to attempt to trade for food with a basement full of bic lighters, needles, pints of liquor, pantyhose, whatever, when all of that stuff is the equivalent of another 20 pounds of food or more stored water.

I think buying and storing "Barter" items is foolish. Buy and store what you are going to actually use. Be stingy with it. You can't eat bic lighters or 22lr.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If I have to barter for anything I will trade labor for what I need. I don't want to be known for having anything of value other than a work ethic and a strong back. Just my personal philosophy. But if times are desperate and I need some sort of lifesaving thing such a a certain medicine for a loved one I will reconsider and trade whatever I can. JM2C


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I, understand your position, if you are limited you will have to trade.
> I have been prepping since 1979, have everything possible that is critical is stored, guns, ammo, food, fuel, clothing, med supplies, pioneer tools.
> A large amount of what one could consider luxury items are also stored.
> I have approximately $150 a week to spend on SHTF items, example, yesterday 10 gallons of Coleman fuel added to the 50 in stores.
> ...


You should very, very well prepared and clarified your reasoning. Thanks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Undersize OAL firing pins, weak springs


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure what happened to a nice Lady named Toronto Gal who used to hang on here. She survived the last Ruskie Collapse. She said the hot barter items was vodka and cigarettes. Her Mama made soap out of dog fat.Toilet paper ranked real high on the scale too.


I can believe it. I would have no problem with storing tobacco, but alcohol does not like me, thus I keep it out of the house.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I was also thinking parts and other items for firearms for possible barter, like AR lower parts, magazines of all variety, firearms care/cleaning items in addition to ammo and firearms.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Farva said:


> I'll pass. I'm not furnishing weapony kinda things to a stranger. I'm not going to furnish them to 98 percent of the people I know. The other 2 percent don't matter because they have their own.
> 
> I don't get the whole "Barter" thing. Really, I get what folks are saying, I just think it is a foolish/stupid use of resources now, for use then.
> 
> ...


Lighters have, for a fact, become grossly valuable items during a grid down situation.
True, you can't eat them, but people will give you just about anything you want in exchange for fire to cook with.
Keeping non-perishable things with which to trade for perishable things is not foolish at all.
Relying solely on perishable items would qualify, however.


----------

